# U. G. L. Y. He ain't got no alibi...



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

He's ugly. Yeah, yeah, he's ugly. (Old cheer from somewhere back in my younger days)

So I wasn't looking, had the whole thing out of my head, HONEST TO GOODNESS, when someone says she found a pony. Never, claim I. Not looking for anything, says I. Done with the whole thing after the mare, I state. But as a courtesy to her I went to look anyway.

Rock Steady is an old fellow, about 20, maybe 13.2 or so, very sturdy and stocky. He is...not pretty. But he is sure footed, confident, willing, gentle, patient, ties, loads and has spent the entire summer at a riding camp for kids where he specialized in kids ages 4-7. What the heck, and I tossed DD up there. He listened to her immediately, turned, backed, whoa'd on a dime. Looked for her when she walked away from him, turned and called to kids whenever he saw them. I got a definite feeling of confidence from the old man. He was an arabber (fruit cart puller) in the city, was featured for a few episodes filmed in the city of a show called The Wire (lol, he is faaaaamous) where I guess he was filmed pulling a cart. In case you haven't guessed, he can pull a cart.

He is white, some mix of welsh and something (I suspect elephant or duckbill platypus). He won't win any beauty contests, but he might be perfect for trails with DD for a few years. I have all but hung up the idea of her competing, she doesn't seem to have an interest in that after all, tho she might if she gets the right horse (I don't care really, I was never big into that stuff). I am fine with leisurely trail rides with her, and that seems to be what she wants, for now. Finding that perfect equine is a bit difficult; her patience won't let her stick with a horse who needs to be reminded to walk forward every two steps and her confidence is shattered by a horse who gives her a hard time on a regular basis. The fact that SHE could just nudge him and he kept going til she told him to stop made her very happy, and the fact that she could turn him and he would keep walking while turning made her happy as well. He also is a "stop and let her get it straight" kind of pony when he is confused by crossed-signals, my favorite kind of equine.

Feet good (was the farrier who found him), shots good, no glaring health problems (I'll be sure to pull his tongue out and see if he falls over). Spanky is slated to go to the camp next spring where they will work with him, use him in the kid riding camp programs after refresher training all summer long, then turn him back to me in Fall at which time I can sell him as a more "used" critter.

Honest to heavens, I wasn't looking, I SWEAR I wasn't. I was trying to figure out saddle fit for Sid and DD, then got the text from my farrier's wife. The lady who owns him will also take him back if it doesn't work out.

Downfalls: Old and pony, but DD looks fine on him right now, very...unfortunate looking...so if DD did decide to show he wouldn't stand a chance against some of the flashier ponies

Bright Side: Lady will take him back even after DD is through with him in a few years, DD was very confident on him, I feel 100% guaranteed that after his arabber experience in the city not much will spook him, he has been used all summer by kids, patient (stood in cross ties for nearly 4 hours while kids painted him, poor fellow)

Oh, and he is free. His owner wants a good home for him and she knows that a 20 year old pony with a "nice personality and a good sense of humor" isn't going to be welcome in many barns. DD loves him already. He really does exude confidence, serenity and dependability.

Would you or wouldn't you? Of course pending a vet check up and the ability to stand on 4 feet when getting his teeth checked. I swore no pony, but this guy is already perfectly trained and any child could (and in fact did all summer long) handle him. DD looks to have maybe 2-3 years on him due to his very broad back, perhaps longer. 

He seems like a solid, dependable old man, but his age worries me.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

A 20 year old dependable pony who is good with kids is welcome in many, many barns and is practically worth his weight in gold. 20 is not particularly old for a pony.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Dependable pony good with kids at 20 years old is the best insurance you can buy ... free is a wonderful bonus!


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

Snap that little dude up! 20 is NOT that old for a pony. He clearly loves kids and will take care of your daughter. 

I am looking forward to pictures. I'm curious as all get out what a welsh/elephant/platypus looks like.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

No-brainer!   I wanna see a picture of him though...


----------



## Sparkie (Aug 16, 2012)

Absolutely I'd get him. No question. Looks aren't what's important. He sounds kind, dependable and like he has a good heart for kids.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Ha, I just You-Tubed and saw a brief flash of very shiny white pony being led into a barn on The Wire (bored, goofing around). Goodness, he must have been flashy back then! Apparently he's in a few of the episodes, never watched the show but one of the characters gets hooked up with an arabber and does drugs with him; apparently his owner has DVD's of more episodes he was in. Golly, I can't let a celebrity fall on hard times, right??? I NEED to bring him here. 

His heart is almost as big as his nose. Almost.

Hey, I can tease, you should see my stubby tailed gecko we rescued and call Nub Nub, or my DH's one eyed fish. 

I've asked my DD and she says she wants him. In her mind he will be the most beautiful pony any girl could ever want, and who's to say she's wrong? I have the feeling, even more so than I did with Delilah, that he will take care of DD safely on the trails. I worried for age and size, but he is so broad backed that her legs are taken up, not dangling.

I'll keep you all posted with what we decide.


----------



## ann in tn (Nov 25, 2007)

Becca - I would not worry overmuch about size if he is stocky. My 5'11 1/2" (yes that 1/2 is important according to him lol) husband rides a 13.3 haflinger. Really looks good. She is so stocky that his legs do not look long!


----------



## CheerfulMom4 (May 21, 2008)

I will trade you my 11 year old quarter horse mare for him! lol Okay really though..he is exactly what I was looking for my daughter and couldn't find. I told all of my friends I was looking for an ""old jughead been there done that pony" I tried to get one..brought home a 27 year old mare to try but she just wanted to go go go and my kids couldn't stop her! lol This guy sounds wonderful, hope he works out for you!


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah- I'd worry about a 20 year old pony- you might have to keep him another 30 years.
 
I think he sounds wonderful. It took me years to finally get landed with an "ugly" horse who taught me that handsome is as handsome does- and when you're on them, having a good time, you're not really looking at him anyway.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

With my latest luck in horse choices, I'm afraid I'll pet him and his ears will fall off or something.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Ugly made me think of my sister's first horse. She wasn't a very good rider and really had no desire to become one but she did want to tag along with the rest of us so the old rancher worked pretty hard to find her a sane, solid and dependable gelding. the perfect horse was a draft/TB/QH old boy and he honestly was probably the ugliest horse I've ever seen but he got her where she needed to go safely and after she was done with him, he patiently taught several other kids to ride and to this day, he holds a special spot in the old rancher's heart as one of the true good ones he had the pleasure of owning.


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

I think you're focusing too much on his looks. It's probably the least important quality for a good safe child's horse. And it's a good lesson for your daughter to learn to look beyond appearances and see the important stuff  I think you should grab him, it's not every day you come across a pony like you're describing.


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

Ohhhh no gentle, good with kids pony can ever be "UGLY"... may not be Fresian stunning, but any good pony is adorable! Of course, we need pics to decide for ourselves.


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

where I want to said:


> Yeah- I'd worry about a 20 year old pony- you might have to keep him another 30 years.


My thoughts exactly!! My farrier's childhood pony died at age 40! 

An old, sound pony wouldn't bother me. An ugly pony wouldn't either -- pretty is as pretty does....if she's not showing the A circuit, it probably won't matter anyway....a safe, suitable horse and a rider who rides it well should always place over a poorly ridden but fancy "pretty" horse.


----------



## dkrabec (Apr 5, 2012)

My daughter's pony is an ugly girl. Her ears are to big, her coat is messy no matter what we do, she has scares from old injuries, crappy confirmation ect. What she lacks in looks she makes up for with personality and a certain consciousness she has with the kids. She is the best pony in the world and I would not trade her for anything. She has taught my daughter to ride with confidence, and every time we ride I see the love my daughter has for this pony and count our blessings. Beauty is on the inside.


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

Sounds to me like a win win win for everyone, so what are you waiting for and we all expect pics soon!!


----------



## Barnhouse (Feb 24, 2012)

Beccachow



> Oh, and he is free.
> 
> Would you or wouldn't you?


Pffft... does a platypus lay eggs?


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

They are bringing him Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Best of luck to you and Ugh.


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

where I want to said:


> Yeah- I'd worry about a 20 year old pony- you might have to keep him another 30 years.
> 
> I think he sounds wonderful. It took me years to finally get landed with an "ugly" horse who taught me that handsome is as handsome does- and when you're on them, having a good time, you're not really looking at him anyway.


No joke-- my first pony (shetland) was estimated to be FIFTY by his last vet check up-- but on the other hand the next pony in the family gave up the ghost at 20 something-- but she had cushings and several other problems that came on in her mid teens that made her body age more than it's chronological number.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

His back is strong and straight, but he is missing a bunch of teeth. Pretty chunky, so no porblem with keeping weight on with good old fashioned pasture; I hope I can keep him with no grain but if he needs grain to get through winter, so be it. In some ways he is young, in others he is an old old man. He's got those big hollows over his poor old eyes. I am so happy to give him a home where he can live out his life with a little girl loving on him; the life of an arabber is harsh .


----------



## Irish (Feb 10, 2012)

A solid, dependable 20 year old pony, too old or ugly?? No such thing exists. 

Nowadays, horses are usually so well taken care of, they still have a good 10 or so years left in them.


----------



## bluebird2o2 (Feb 14, 2007)

Hes not old for a pony.dependable ponies are like gold ,expensive around here.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

He sounds perfect for your DD, Can't wait to see photos!


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

He will be SOOO happy to have a farm to live on and semi-retire!!
I can't wait to see pics of him. )
I bet your daughter is just beside herself waiting.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm going to walk her out to the field on Wednesday and there he'll be. I'm not telling her he is on his way, she thinks I am having transport issues with him, lol.  She'll be so surprised!!!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Get him away from the hard life into a life of luxury and you'll be surprised how much he's going to pretty up. A safe, sound, used to being with kids pony is worth his weight in gold.

Good luck with him!


----------



## AJohnston (Aug 17, 2012)

lol I'm glad to see that another opportunity came along! Isn't it great how the world works? Something horrible happens and then the world decides to throw you another thing that looks better. It helps bring you out of a funk. Hope all goes well!! Post pictures!


----------



## Sparkie (Aug 16, 2012)

Well, it's Thursday, what happened??


----------



## CheerfulMom4 (May 21, 2008)

That's why I came here to Sparkie. I was about to turn off the computer when I remembered he was supposed to come yesterday.


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

pictures! pictures! we want pictures!


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

cathleenc said:


> pictures! pictures! we want pictures!


Yes!! We need pictures!!


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

and to know how the daughter reacted... )


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

He is re-scheduled to be delivered today at 6 . I was looking forward to it all day, too! thank you guys! I'll be sure to keep you posted.


----------



## Stonybrook (Sep 22, 2007)

It's now after 7:00. Where are the pictures? We need pictures. :hammer:


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

No pony. I am going to arrange to go get him myself if he isn't here tomorrow. Truck broke down that was going to deliver him yesterday, not ONE word from them today. It isn't the owner, it is the transporter.


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

well, sorry for the prolonged agony while waiting but thank you for giving us an update.


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

How heartbreaking!!
At least you hadn't told your daughter yet!
Good luck in getting him home SOON!


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Apr 19, 2012)

Uh oh, your story about transport issues became self-fullfilling. Boo!


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Yup, looks that way...

I am just hanging it up for this week. Even my friend who I rely on for transport the few times I need it is busy the rest of this week.

At age 20, tho, I don't have a lot of time to waste! (kidding, lol)


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Found out what happened...the girl who had been my go-between was in the hospital for days, just got out yesterday. Yikes~! She was apologetic, I was like "Are you NUTS??? Get better, goofball!"

Mr Rock waited for 20 some years to meet us, pretty sure we can wait a few more days to get him here.  I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

and we'll keep checking!


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

my pony from childhood had cushings, ulcers and founder. and still lived to the age of 34. our old gelding who'd lived a hard life is 26 in still in plenty use, altho he does trip more, we dont' ride him hard. if my dd15 would let me, I'd rehome him to a little kid. 

cant' wait to see this fella, I have a very big soft spot for those old homely but faithful animals.


----------



## angelspeeper (Sep 6, 2012)

I am looking forward to pictures. I'm curious as all get out what a welsh/elephant/platypus looks like.[/QUOTE]


me too!!!!!!! Looks aren't everything...or so I'm reminded daily.

My son brought home the "most unfortunate" looking horse that I have ever seen. But looks aren't everything....he's got a personality to die for. sweetest 1200 pounds of love bug! For such a sweet personality I was willing to TRY and over look his ug.....um "lack of beauty". 

And for the record 20 is FAR from old!! My aunt had a horse (large pony) who lived to the ripe old age of 42!!!!!! and yes he was ridden till his mid-30's. I think she finally retire the old man at 36? He lived the rest of his day as a spoiled rotten pasture ornament! She obtained him as a weanling and had him literally his whole life...what a lucky horse!

I say GO FOR IT! He might be just the confidence boost your daughter needs.


----------



## gracie88 (May 29, 2007)

I'm so jealous, old, stout, sound, broke pony is just what my kids need. Unfortunately, what I need is someone who wants to trade one for a lightly started 4yr-old.


> My son brought home the "most unfortunate" looking horse that I have ever seen. But looks aren't everything....he's got a personality to die for. sweetest 1200 pounds of love bug!


My dad has one of those. He's a registered QH, we bred him so we know there wasn't any "funny business" with the papers, but someone stuck a draft horse head on his strangely awkward body. If he wasn't so perfect on the inside, he'd be a constant source of embarrassment. As it is, he's everybody's favorite.


----------

